# I'm More Into Knives Lately



## PEU (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, many of you guys know me for the custom flashlights and parts I made in the past, a year or so I started making knives and many of the tools needed for the craft such HT oven, grinder, etc. 

This is my latest knife, its made in O2 (Bohler K720) with Guayubira handles and alpaca pins. Total lenght is 205mm and the blade 100mm. Wood was sealed then polished.































Thanks for looking!


Pablo


----------



## gollum (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

nice work
simple neat and looks like a good useable knife


----------



## Rudi (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Pablo, te felicito. ¡Que cuchillo mas lindo!


----------



## nbp (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful knife PEU. Clean and functional, very nice work. :twothumbs:


----------



## Essexman (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice work Pablo, have you any more knies to show?


----------



## PEU (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks for the nice words!

Here is another one, this one was made with Bohler N678 stainless steel, wood and epoxy mixed with strontium aluminate (glow powder) and its shaped to be used on hard surfaces, only the tip of the blade touches the surface and the rest of it remains sharp:























Pablo


----------



## octaf (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

What is the thickness of the first knife shown ?
What is it made for originally ?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice blade that first one.....
Beautiful work.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kcarson0825 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

I like em! Have you thought about doing a folding anytime soon? It's more practical for me to carry around a folding knife. If so how much would it be around? Thanks


----------



## awenta (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

That's a nice piece of steel. Bring on the bears!


----------



## PEU (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

No foldings so far.

Two new models (already sold)

both are D2 steel (Bohler K110) 230mm long and 4.5mm thick. I made the scales with my CNC router and finished them by hand. Both blades were left sanded brut at the flats and scotchbrited at the grind:

The Shark


















The ornamented:























Pablo


----------



## GTi474 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Looks like you are off to a good start. Your blades are stock removal I take it? You will probably catch flak from the purist smiths for using a computer, but nice to see what one can add to the process at any rate. 
Look into knifemakers' guilds, the American Bladesmith Society (I'm a member), and look for local hammer-ins. They aren't just for heat and beat guys but stock removal too. I do a mix of both and have learned a lot and found great sources for raw materials that way. Heck, some master smiths throw away stuff 99% of the world would trade their teeth for... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PEU (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Another one.

This hunter was made in CPM154CM + CNC textured G10, total lenght is 250mm (9.8") and blade is 140mm (5.5")


























Hope you guys like it


Pablo


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

I like those a lot, clever use of glow in the dark as well. You are very skilful.


----------



## Bruce Nai (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Is PEU a famous knife brand? It looks awesome!


----------



## HarryN (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice work Pablo. It really combines nearly all of your past work in custom flashlight / wood work, cnc, and now knives.


----------



## Rudi (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Pablo did this one for me, sized to my hand. 5" blade, 10.3" overall. D2 steel and acacia wood. Feels wonderfully balanced and comfortable.Cuts like a dream. [/IMG]


----------



## PEU (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks Rudi, it was great to finally meet you in person after all these years of knowing you in the virtual world.

Here are some extra photos:



















Pablo


----------



## Uncle Alvah (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Takes a lot for a blade to catch my eye these days, but these certainly did!

I like the 2nd blade shape a lot, because its a fairly straight cutting edge, I find those considerably easier to sharpen than a blade with considerable up-sweep, personally. My sharpening skills need all the help they can get.

The blade with the checkered wood grips, though is my absolute favorite! The essential knife personified. SWEET!


----------



## PEU (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks Tom.


Pablo


----------



## Essexman (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Really nice work Pablo


----------



## PEU (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks!!

Here is another one, I made it at the same time as the one owned now by Rudi, it was reserved for a customer but he cannot purchase it now due to health issues. 
So its available again 

Pulvimetallurgical Stainless Steel CPMS35VN 3.5mm thickness (0.14"), 235mm lenght (9.2"), 115mm blade (4.5") 
Height 30mm (1.2"), peak to peak height 35mm (1.4")
Jacarandá de Bolivia wood, 2mm alpaca pins.
CNC embossed sheat, sewn and finished by hand































Verifying its sharpness 










Clean again, and now tested!






Here is a photo next to the one I made for Rudi:







Pablo


----------



## fendator (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

that's a beautiful knife ^^


----------



## psycosteve (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

I know that these are just your personal blades but can I get a price point please. That looks like one serious bush crafting blade. I just want to know how much I have to save up to get something of that quality.


----------



## PEU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

this one is still available, drop me a PM if you are interested







Pablo


----------



## PEU (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

This one was made by request:



































Pablo


----------



## PEU (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

New one again in Bohler K110 (D2), when I took the pictures energy went out at my office and had to wait until next day for applying the makers mark and steel on the back.


























(This one is still available, and thats dirt on the blade  )


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Gentleman style knife, made of pulvimetalurgical stainless steel CPMS35VN, AISI 304 bolsters and ebony scales, 2mm pins and 7mm lanyard hole both alpacca.

Total lenght is 200mm (8") and the blade 100mm (4"), thickness is 3.6mm (0.14") height is 24mm (0.95").










*These fotos were taken before etching*



























Pablo


----------



## Tmack (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

I've been having the sane blade obsession lately too. Picked up some vintage cold steel tanto, and two shinken style katana. As well as some beautiful hard Arkansas stones.


.





Top= Ronin "Hagakure" 
Bottom = Cold Steel Warrior Katana 

.





6x2x1 for $68 






1980 First design for the tanto blade markings.

The knives above are beautiful. I'd definitely love to own one or 5


----------



## PEU (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Damascus drop point hunter:







Pablo


----------



## Rudi (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful knife, and beautiful sheath as well!


----------



## PEU (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks Rudi, this one was sold pretty quick 


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Saving good ol' steel from the scrapyard. The file was softened, taken to final shape and then properly heat treated for knife use

















Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Japanese style USUBA meets occidental grind:















Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 24, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

New one:































Yesterday (BBQ friday) it was properly tested 











Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Late to this thread, but beautiful work man!


----------



## PEU (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks Will !!

New one finished:




































Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful!

What options, steels, configurations are you offering? Besides this thread, do you have a more formal ordering process?


----------



## PEU (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Hola Will, Thanks again!

I do not have a catalog, but I have a photo gallery of most of the knives I made in my signature. 
Same as flashlights, making knives is a hobby that generates money every now and then, so if someone wants a knife, the doors are open to almost any decent design, the best way is to send me an email (pablou @ gmail) or contact me via facebook and we go from there.

Regarding steels Im limited to what I've imported from USA (cpm s35vn and cpm 154cm) and what can be sourced here: 
High Carbon: 1070/1095/5160/W1/O2/D2/ 
Stainless: 420/N678
Damascus: Ladder or random pattern is what I have now, but there are excellent damascus makers here where I can source if needed

From all of these I prefer by far D2 (Bohler K110) and next O2 (Bohler K720)

As a price example since this is not a sales thread, the last knife I posted was sold for $230 with its hand made sheat.


Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Awesome - thanks. Very, very reasonable. 

And I hear you loud and clear about the "hobby that generates money now and then" - that is how I do my machining work, the DE Titanium handles, etc.. It is the only hobby I ever had that partially helps to pay for the hobby


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice work! I am partial to the stag hunters and skinners. And I really like the idea of the recycled file as blades. Good ingenuity. Also nice leather works. :thumbsup: 
Keep up the great work. Love the photos too.


----------



## Uncle Alvah (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



> this one was made with Bohler N678 stainless steel, wood and epoxy mixed with strontium



That knife in particular turned my eye! SWEET! Is there a particular name or whatever for that profile? It reminds me somewhat of my old Schrade 1540 T, one of my very most favorite knives ever. 
Mine is the same as this, but shows a lot more use:


----------



## PEU (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

The style of that knife I made reminds me of the wharncliffe profile, where the edge is almost straight.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

This is my first ever friction folder, its made of stainless CPM S35VN. 
Blade lenght is 95mm and 205mm total, 3.5mm thickness.
Handle made of green G10/Motherboard








































Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Cool!


----------



## wquiles (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Man, that came out really nice!


----------



## think2x (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



PEU said:


> This is my first ever friction folder, its made of stainless CPM S35VN.
> Blade lenght is 95mm and 205mm total, 3.5mm thickness.
> Handle made of green G10/Motherboard
> Pablo




Pablo, 

The Motherboard idea for a scale is just awesome. I hope you don't mind but I may try that on one of my ZT's.


----------



## PEU (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished this kitchen knife in stainless steel Bohler N695, it measures 300mm (12") total lenght, blade 180mm (7"), thickness 3mm (0.12"), height 47mm (1.85"). 
Handle in black G10, red vulcanized fiber liners and 2mm alpacca pins. 
Bolster in stainless 304.































Pablo


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice work! I don't know how a flashlight forum has reignited my interest in knives, but it has. And I'm here.

I just picked up a custom fixed, and now I see these. Makes me want to start forging again!


----------



## PEU (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished this kitchen knife set, knife is made of stainless steel Bohler N695, 3mm thickness, blade is 180mm long and 51mm tall, total lenght is 300mm. Bolster in stainless 304. 

Handles in black G10 with red vulcanized fiber liners.
Sharpening stick made of Bohler K990 and then phosphatized. 

Sheat in Kydex.














Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice set there Pablo


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks Will!!


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished this knife made of CPM S35VN, it has 240mm total lenght and 120mm blade, 31mm tall and 3.5mm thickness. 
The wood is Ebony and the pins are 2mm alpacca. The ebony has some nice clouds that are difficult to capture with the camera.
Sheat will be handmade in leather.















Pablo


----------



## Rudi (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Pablo, I just looked at your Custon Knives Gallery, and am blown away by volume, variety, and excellence of what you have produced since I last visited the gallery and since I last visited you in your workshop. Just as impressive as the knives are the sheaths with your superb designs stamped onto the leather. You've certainly come a long way and seem never to run out of ideas. All I can say is WOW! Te felicito Pablo.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Awesome work. I am interested in buying a knife. Always loved your Pineapples. E-mail and Facebook contact incoming.


----------



## PEU (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Gracias Rudi !!

It boils down to this, Im not forced to make knives, I do them because I like to do them, I try to give the best within the budget allowed by the customer. 

There are times that I do a knife I want to do without a customer, these usually sell for a little more (the last one for example) 


Pablo


----------



## gunga (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Wow. You are a master craftsman in knives too!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## PEU (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks!!

New one, this was made for a customer:



























Pablo


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

cool scales


----------



## PEU (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks!!

Kitchen Knife, 7" Blade, 12" Total Lenght, 1/8" thickness. Wooden scales in Lapacho.























Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Wow, very nice Pablo!


----------



## PEU (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

This week I finished this knife, its made of CPM S335VN. OAL 250mm, blade 130mm, height 35mm and 3.6mm thickness. Bolsters in 304 stainless steel and the scales in treated deer stag with red fiber liners, alpacca pins.























And with its sheat















Pablo
PS: a fellow CPFer will be very happy soon


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

You do some very nice work Pablo! :thumbsup:

I really like the balance shots of your knives.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Really nice.


----------



## PEU (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Skeletonized knives, also know as izulas















Pablo


----------



## nbp (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Oh man, those skeleton knives are boss Pablo! :thumbsup:


----------



## BanditoPete (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice work, Pablo.


----------



## PEU (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

New knife, Woodlore/bushcraft style.























Pablo


----------



## lightknot (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Happy Customer!


----------



## PEU (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Great to see action shots!!!


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Another Bushcraft knife



























Pablo


----------



## PEU (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Customer action shots:











Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice!


----------



## PEU (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

New one:



























Pablo


----------



## lightknot (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Pineapple knife!


----------



## PEU (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

You Hoarder!!!







Pablo


----------



## PEU (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished these knives, they are made of O2 (Bohler K720) OAL is 8.3" and the blade is 4", 3/32" thickness and 1.15" width. The woods in the combined scales are ebony and walnut with white fiber liners and nickel silver pins (alpaca)

I wanted to somewhat simbolize the couple union by using two contrasting woods.











Pablo


----------



## Alex W (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Thanks for the show. They look nice! Prefer folding knife. Any collections or recommendation?


----------



## wquiles (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Wow Pablo. Very nice!


----------



## PEU (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Today I finished this survival knife for a customer, its made of CPM 3V, OAL 9.2", 1.4" width, 4.3" blade, 0.18" thickness. 
Blade in black/brown paper micarta with loveless bolts. Kydex sheat.































Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Excellent job! I really like that one. Nice micarta.


----------



## BigMHoff (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Pineappled handle bowie. Just saying.


----------



## PEU (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

The knife is 230mm (9") long of which 120mm (4.7") are the blade, width is 30mm (1.2") and thickness 2.4mm (3/32")

Made of Cowry X pulvimetallurgical stainless steel, flat grind. 
The handle is made of black G10 and red liners, I used a single mosaic pin and added two hidden pins in the back.




























Pablo


----------



## PEU (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished this Neo Criollo knife for a customer. Made of O2 (Bohler K720) blade is 5" and OAL 9.25" Thickness is 5/32" tappered all the way to the tip.
The handle is paper micarta with a mosaic pin and two hidden pins on the back. Sheat in leather.



























Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice Pablo. What type of knife is that blade designed for? Hunting? Skinning?


----------



## PEU (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

For asado eating, asado is a staple in Argentinian culture, resembles a BBQ, but the meat is not cooked the same way. 

The criollo shape is traditional and its usually forged, but I wanted to break the tradition but keeping the shape, thats why I called it Neo Criollo.

Gauchos usually had one criollo on their belt for general work, a work knife, and then there were criollos for special events sheated with scuplted silver and gold, trully works of art.

Here is a fine example from one of my facebook contacts, a collectors Criollo.







Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Ahhh I see. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## garey (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice neo gaucho knife!


----------



## PEU (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Three knifes, three different woods (ebony, jacarandá, walnut) for three brothers (initials engraved)











Pablo


----------



## PEU (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Here is a knife I've been making in the last few months inbetween requests from customers, its a clip point hunter of my design.
Its made of CPMS35VN stainless steel. OAL is 230mm (9.05") blade 120mm (4.72") maximum width is 28mm (1.1") and the thickness is 3.4mm (0.13").
The handle is treated popcorn stag, the beautiful bolsters were engraved by Sebastian Lopez (Quillen).
The sheat mas made with vegetable tanned leather, hand stamped, dyed brown and signed.











































Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Very nice Pablo!


----------



## wquiles (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



RI Chevy said:


> Very nice Pablo!



+1


----------



## PEU (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Finished the last knife of 2014!
Its made of CPM S35VN, 304 stainless for the bolsters and blue/black paper micarta, pins are 2mm nickel silver (alpaca)
OAL is 8.85" blade is 4.52" thickness 0.14" and width 1.14"
Sheat will be decided by its future owner 































Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful!


----------



## PEU (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

YAK² (Yet another kitchen knife) 


















180mm blade, 300mm OAL, 3.3mm thickness, 50mm width. Handle black and ivory paper micarta.


Pablo


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Being into knives sure beats a knife being into you. Never got much into the knife scene, except once, spent $400 on one done by Chris Reeve. Be it flashlight, knife or whatever, a work of art is something to behold.


----------



## phburns (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful knives! Have you kept count on how many knives you have made (how many kitchen/fixed blade)?

Did you build a heat-treat oven?


----------



## PEU (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

I lost count, I built my own oven and posted a WIP of all the build at the britishblades forum.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Today I finished this knife, its made of stainless steel Sandvik 14C28N, OAL 230mm (9.05"), 120mm (4.7") blade, 3.3mm (1/8") thickness y 28mm (1.1") width. Handle in ivory paper micarta and black paper micarta, 2mm (0.08") alpaca pins and black liners.



















Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Short japanese Santoku western style.























Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Beautiful work on the knife. Very nice green micarta handle.


----------



## PEU (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Now that I have the sheat by local master LeatherSmith Pancho Elizalde I can say this set is finished!
Knife is made of pulvimetallurgical carbon steel Uddeholm Vanadis 4 Extra, OAL is 225mm (8.85") and 115mm (4.5") convex grind.
Thickness at the spine is 4.5mm (0.18") and width is 26mm (1.02") tang is tappered and it has a false edge at the tip
Handle made of Black and Ivory paper micarta, liner is also paper micarta. 2mm (0.08") pins are alpaca/nickel silver.
Hardness tested after temperings 65RC



























Thanks for looking!!


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Kitchen set







Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Wow, very nice Pablo!


----------



## PEU (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

More 











Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Combining micartas, yes, layers are glued.










and another model











Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Nice!


----------



## wquiles (May 16, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



RI Chevy said:


> Nice!



+1

Love the combo colors!


----------



## PEU (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Many months with no posts... MEGAPOST!























































Pablo


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Very sharp looking!


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Really nice work Pablo.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Awesome megapost!


----------



## nbp (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

I love that your awesome knives are always stuck in delicious pieces of meat! If I wasn't 5600 miles away I'd be over for a barbecue!


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Man! Got lost in all the art of PEU and Wquiles pages. Just beautiful guys!


----------



## martinaee (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Wow those are really nice PEU. I love seeing unique fixed blades.

Do you have a website with more of your work in one place?

I wish I had access to a shop or shop tools. I'd love to try my hand at even a very basic knife with wood scales sometime.


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



martinaee said:


> Wow those are really nice PEU. I love seeing unique fixed blades.
> 
> Do you have a website with more of your work in one place?
> 
> I wish I had access to a shop or shop tools. I'd love to try my hand at even a very basic knife with wood scales sometime.




Thanks. Check my signature links, I should make a webpage, but by the moment there is a photo gallery.


Pablo


----------



## cigarrodog (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

All your knives are beautiful. I especially like #6. It looks like it would make a great EDC. May I ask the blade length? Thank you.


----------



## PEU (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



cigarrodog said:


> All your knives are beautiful. I especially like #6. It looks like it would make a great EDC. May I ask the blade length? Thank you.



Thanks, that knife was a low layer count damascus blade of about 5", handle was ebony and deer.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Big Neocriollo, 260mm blade (10.2") and 380mm total lenght (15") made of 6mm (0.24") Bohler K720 (O2), stainless bolsters and Macassar Ebony scales, alpaca (nickel silver) hole and pins


















Not my usual size of knife, but I enjoyed the challenge (and suffered a little)


Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Nice Pablo. That is a big knife!


----------



## PEU (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

BBQ set 








Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Cool!


----------



## PEU (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Yesterday I finished this knife, hope you guys like it 

OAL 225mm (8.85") 
125mm (4.92") blade
25mm (1") wide
2.2mm (0.086") thickness
Ebony Macassar and CPM S35VN steel























Pablo


----------



## PEU (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Finished, sanmai vanadis 4 extra + 420 stainless



















Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Nice!!!


----------



## PEU (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Some of the knives I've done in the last few months:















































Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Excellent work Pablo!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



RI Chevy said:


> Excellent works of art, Pablo!



Fixed it for you, Chevy. I couldn't agree more. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Outstanding! Your style is really starting to come through, and it is very fine. Your kitchen knives are beautiful. Do you do many folders? Your little wharncliffe flipper is pretty neat.


----------



## Omega73 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

A big +1 on that wharnie folder I like that!


----------



## PEU (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



nbp said:


> Outstanding! Your style is really starting to come through, and it is very fine. Your kitchen knives are beautiful. Do you do many folders? Your little wharncliffe flipper is pretty neat.



Thanks!!
Not many folders really, they take me an awful lot of time, far more than other knives, so if a customer really wants one, pays and can wait I do them 


Pablo
PS: BTW can you fix the title of the thread, every time I see knifes instead of knives...


----------



## nbp (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



PEU said:


> Thanks!!
> Not many folders really, they take me an awful lot of time, far more than other knives, so if a customer really wants one, pays and can wait I do them
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, sure thing, it's fixed up for you.  

Well they are turning out very nicely! Maybe I will be able to grab one of your kitchen knives sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



nbp said:


> Your little wharncliffe flipper is pretty neat.



+1 It is pretty neat, but it's a friction folder, not a flipper.


----------



## nbp (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



cyclesport said:


> +1 It is pretty neat, but it's a friction folder, not a flipper.




Learn something new every day; wasn't sure what the right term for that style was. Thanks.


----------



## jdboy (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Pablo, love your style, keep up the good work! Is there anywhere we can see items you have available for sale?


----------



## PEU (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*



jdboy said:


> Pablo, love your style, keep up the good work! Is there anywhere we can see items you have available for sale?



Thanks!!

I don't usually have knives for sale, I have an order delay of about 3 months almost constantly, what I can give you is the address of my finished knives gallery: http://imgur.com/a/ubrWs

Every now and then I make a knife or two off the list, but these are purchased pretty fast via my FB page... last one, a yanagiba in process lasted 14 minutes 


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Finished this one today...























Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice Pablo. What kind of metal are you using in your knives these days?


----------



## PEU (Apr 10, 2016)

If its non stainless almost all is O2, Bohler K720. For the stainless kitchen knives I use mostly Sandvik 14C28N


Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 11, 2016)

Very good. Thank you sir.


----------



## sandalian (Apr 11, 2016)

Those are excellent blades, Sir!


----------



## PEU (Jun 21, 2016)

Long time no posts... solved! 
















Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## PEU (Aug 2, 2016)

Another fillet knife!




Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 3, 2016)

Cool. Very flexible. What kind of steel is that?


----------



## PEU (Aug 3, 2016)

Its made of O2 (Bohler K720) hardened at 60RC, flexibility comes with the thin thickness.


Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. Keep the beautiful knife photos coming please.


----------



## PEU (Aug 27, 2016)

Takefu vtoku2 sanmai & antler. This is my personal knife nowadays  Hope you guys like it











































Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 27, 2016)

Super nice!


----------



## vadimax (Aug 28, 2016)

I am more into practical side of knives. For example, my KA-BAR is not leather, but polymer handle. When it comes to application, I don't like to bother if nice item would be damaged by moisture, sand or dirt. Just yesterday while mushroom "hunting" managed to drive into "quick sand" and had to use it for wood cutting. Worked well. Helped to avoid a thought that I may damage a knife.

But there was another thought: a good axe is a necessity


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2016)

there is a knife for every situation, this one is not clearly designed for yours, if you check photos in this very thread you will find 2-3 suitables.


Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 28, 2016)

Some knives will be used, and some knives are for show. You have to make up your mind as to whether or not you want to use it or put it in the showcase.


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2016)

this one is new but already saw action at two BBQ 















Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool Pablo.
What did you use for handles on the two sets above? Micarta and stag?
And what do you use for the hilts? Have you ever thought about experimenting with brass for the hilt?


----------



## vadimax (Aug 28, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> Cool Pablo.
> What did you use for handles on the two sets above? Micarta and stag?
> And what do you use for the hilts? Have you ever thought about experimenting with brass for the hilt?



I guess brass is no good in case a knife will contact with food.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow. I didn't know that. I have several knives with brass hilts. The color added to the knives is very stunning. 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 28, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> Wow. I didn't know that. I have several knives with brass hilts. The color added to the knives is very stunning.
> Thanks for letting me know.



Copper and brass have antiseptic effect, but may change taste of food.


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> Cool Pablo.
> What did you use for handles on the two sets above? Micarta and stag?
> And what do you use for the hilts? Have you ever thought about experimenting with brass for the hilt?



The knife handle is stag, the fork paper ivory micarta.

I don't use brass because over time it gets dark and unshiny, I know some like precisely this, but I don't, at least on knives. If you recall I made many brass flashlights. Copper is a PITA to work with, used it in a handle for showing just a line between woods, but not as a bolster or hilt. I'm not concerned with food contamination as brass is used for bolsters since ages, copper is more of a recend fad.


Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Pablo.


----------



## bewerbung (Feb 18, 2017)

Excellent work Pablo! Please add your latest work.


----------



## PEU (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a new website where you can check all my work: www.peu.net !!!

Here is one of the nicest I've done lately




















Pablo


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice job Pablo. 👍


----------



## bestellen (May 14, 2017)

*Re: I'm more into knives lately*

Beautiful knives! I really enjoy your work.


----------



## RodmanSan (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow...great work Pablo...

Especially the handle looks splendid....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## jdboy (Dec 10, 2017)

PEU said:


> I have a new website where you can check all my work: www.peu.net !!!
> 
> Here is one of the nicest I've done lately
> 
> ...



This one is absolutely stunning, great work!!


----------



## heelsthrow (May 23, 2018)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

The Gentleman style knife looks elegant. I like it.


----------



## PEU (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*

Long time and no photos, lets fix that... again 

Pablo


----------



## lightknot (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



PEU said:


> Long time and no photos, lets fix that...
> 
> Pablo








Fixed that for ya!


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: I'm more into knifes lately*



lightknot said:


> Fixed that for ya!



Look at all those pineapple bodies! Is this an old photo or a recent one?


----------



## lightknot (Apr 2, 2019)

Old photo, and still relevant with the custom steak knife.


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2019)

Again... long time no post and no photos...! Fixed!


Pablo


----------

